# I have a problem . . . . I think I can work it out . . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

IA and MN are goat states. They have their own dairy goat associations apart fro ADGA and AGS. 
South Dakota runs more toward dairy cows and beef cattle altho there is a here and there dairy goat breeder. 
No one in the state of SD raises Nigies so I am not sure how the market is going to be. 
Should I jump in and forge my way or . . . .not bother? :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have a problem . . . . I think. . .*

Until you get there, you will not really know except for registered breeders. There are alot of people (and becoming more and more) that breed pure breds, but not registered. Start looking on like at their local papers, nickels worth, and so on and see what they have listed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have a problem . . . . I think. . .*

I didnt think anyone raised ND in NJ until I started talking to people and found one breeder then went to a show. I suggested a couple start websites when they asked me how come I sold so many goats so easily. Many people jsut breed for the fun of it and not everyone actually has a website. I will look in the AGS member book to see if there are people in South Dakota


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: I have a problem . . . . I think. . .*

Thanks Stacy, Allison.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have a problem . . . . I think. . .*

according to the 2008 membership roster there are two

Julianne Kolbeck with a herd name: Carl B's in Salem
Marcha Schulz with a herdname Meirose in Madison

Both should be able to tell you more about what the selling is like and all and about shows.

THere are phone numbers and email - will do that later I have to scoot


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: I have a problem . . . . I think. . .*

thankyou! :stars:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: I have a problem . . . . I think. . .*

Julie Kolbeck has a website. . . I will email her and ask . . .she has goats from Camanna's Petite Paradise. . . .isnt' that interesting?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: I have a problem . . . . I think. . .*

I got an email from Marsha. . . .  . . .she says that they aren't selling very well in SD. . . .she get's 100.00 for her NG does . . . and 25.00 for her wethers. . . . .


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: I have a problem . . . . Definitely a problem . . .*

Unfortunately things aren't selling very well anywhere....at least she is selling some...we can't seem too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have a problem . . . . Definitely a problem . . .*

well maybe you need to focus on a differnt breed then. But she may not be advertizing in just the right area or the right way. Best to look through your options once you get there.

SD is a large state -- areyou moving to an area closer to another state?


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: I have a problem . . . . Definitely a problem . . .*

Hey Talitha, whereabouts in SD are you talking about? I honestly haven't kept up with every post, so if you mentioned it before, I apologize.

I grew up in South Dakota - weekdays in Sioux Falls and many weekends/summers in the northeast part of the state. what might help to know about SD is 4H and FFa are HUGE in the state.... quality goats of strong bloodlines are few and far between.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: I have a problem . . . . Definitely a problem . . .*

Around Sioux Falls. . . maybe even Sioux City, IA---but around that general area. 
Marsha lives about an hour from Sioux Falls. 
NDs were just accepted by the state as 4H prospects, so that kind of opened new doors. 
Marsha also said that NDs are really new to SD . . . 
I emailed Julian as well, so I will wait for her reply. 
Boers are pretty big in Iowa. But Dairy breeders mostly reside in MN. . . 
But I really want to stay in Minis, so I will probably get a few doelings from Chelsey (she lives about 4-5 hours from Sioux Falls) and start showing abit.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have a problem . . . . Definitely a problem . . .*

Chelsey - Muddy Creek Farm - just moved to Iowa


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: I have a problem . . . . Definitely a problem . . .*

I know. I have my eye on her Hazel doeling who she's breeding to Finnigan for fall 09 babies. I'm on the waiting list for a doe kid from that cross.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I got an email from Julie. 
She says the business is slow due to the newness of the breed in SD and the economy. . . .
but she was very optomistic and says she hasn't had a problem selling Nigie babies. . . . 
My mom and I discussed it and we decided we would get a few does and show abit for a year or so (get our triplets into 4H) and then if the market picks up a bit, jump back in. 
I want to keep a few minis anyway for milking and small breeding (Heavens, I couldn't live without my stressful kidding seasons!) and showing. . . 
But my mom and I are also looking at Lowline cattle which are pretty popular down in that area. . . so either i'll do a switch from mini goats to mini cattle or do both . . . .
We'll have to see . . . 
thanks again stacy, for those names! 
They helped alot!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad you have a renewied hope.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Minnehaha County..... serves Sioux Falls and the surrounding area.... has a very helpful Extension Office if you need local resources or info on livestock. Here's their website:

http://sdces.sdstate.edu/SOUTH1/Youth_4-H/index.htm

Good luck to you!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Thankyou . . .but our moving location is up in the air now. My dad has had a sudden frantic urge to move to Belize . . . . :doh:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

MN has their own association??
Tell me more! 
I have only heard of 4-5 breeders of any dairy goats in MN, as far as I knew, Minnesota was extremely far from a dairy goat state... I need info! Lol.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

?

http://www.minnesotagoats.org/


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

:shocked: 
Thank you!!


----------

